# cotton substance on my fish



## GaryRO (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a Shubunkin that has some sort of white cotton like substance on is side. I am a newbie and would like any information possible form how to treat to preventing this for the future. If anyone has any ideas I would love to have our help.

Thank You

Gary


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Columnaris might be a possibility. Or a fungus. I've no experience with diagnosis or treatment, so wait for someone knowledgeable to help you with that. 

As for prevention in the future, can you post some more information about your tank? How big it is, whether it is cycled, how long it's been set up. Have you been testing your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels? What's your water change schedule? How long have you had your fish? If you give some more information, the people who can help you will have more to go on. 

Sorry about your fish.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

melafix and primafix. combined, they will treat generally most bacterial and fungal infections. Both work against columnaris. if ineffective, try triple sulfa, its stronger. All of these are common API products sold at pet stores.


----------



## GaryRO (Sep 26, 2010)

*Tank Set-up*



tanker said:


> Columnaris might be a possibility. Or a fungus. I've no experience with diagnosis or treatment, so wait for someone knowledgeable to help you with that.
> 
> As for prevention in the future, can you post some more information about your tank? How big it is, whether it is cycled, how long it's been set up. Have you been testing your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels? What's your water change schedule? How long have you had your fish? If you give some more information, the people who can help you will have more to go on.
> 
> Sorry about your fish.


 
I have a 10 gallon tank with around 2 inches of gravel. I have a cave and a few fake plants. A tetra whisper 30 filter, aqua 30 air pump. i have 2 fish, one shubunkin and one commet. my tank is around 2 weeks old, about to do a water change soon, and I have no idea what "cycle" even is.

As I said I am a newbie and would love to give my fish a good home. nearest pet store is around 30 min away, all i have close is a walmart.

There are a few pics on my album page. I like all remarks and criticism 

All help and advice is greatly appreciated.

Thank You

Gary.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well your fish is probably sick because its stressed by the lack of a cycle. Cycle is allowing your tank to have an established nitrogen cycle to turn ammonia and nitrite (poisonous to fish) into harmless nitrate. When you introduce fish without a cycle, only hardy fish should be intrroduced and additonal fish added later after the tank is cycled. Delciate fish will get stressed from the water condition and some get sick, like yours, others just stop eating and eventually die.

Walmart is notorious for having terrible care for their fish so it is likely your fish was already stressed before you bought it. However, walmart may carry similar meds to that of the API products i mentioned above, look at the ingredients and see if you can find one that will work against cottonmouth or fungus. As for your cycle, buy a bottle of: Stress Zyme, or Stability and dose your tank to help reduce the amount of ammonia. These two products are bacteria cultures designed to help cycle a tank. Live plants will also help reduce ammonia. During medication, take out the carbon in your filter.


----------

